# Illegal to carry a mini crossbow in public?



## highland420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey bros just wondering if it's illegal to carry a mini crossbow in my backpack for self defense? I live in California btw


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't think a crossbow is a good weapon at all for self defense .

I cannot imagine anybody would want a cocked crossbow anywhere around them at any time so I would assume no but you could always check your local ordinances


----------



## highland420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey better than nothing and of course it won't be loaded... But thanks dude will do


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 19, 2015)

lmfao now that's something else

it's not illegal just keep it secured but readily quick draw/unzippering

I used to carry dual Wakizashi when walking to my night job last year. Fun times.

Ain't no better way to feel like a badass than to slice your opponets soul upclose and personal with a blade, watching blood splatter on their scared face


So I take it you carry shit you don't want robbed from ya too, eh?


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't want to kill anyone but I believe it's best to be prepared just in case... I live in an area with lots of gangs and I don't want to feel totally fearful of my life without any back up plan... It's the worst feeling to be totally fearfully of ur life. My house was broken into twice by armed robbers and I had guns pointed me for my bike and knifes for my ipods.. Sucks dude


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thx tho I was reading on that it should be in a case.. Cool good looking out


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

go walk around with a crossbow n let us know lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2015)

Seriously? I assume you're talking about a 50 pound draw pistol grip bow? Yeah, why? Y'know, it's terrible to reload, and if someone sees you with a weapon while they're robbing you, they're GOING to use their weapon on you, and I bet theirs is more practical.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

I heard you will just have a conversation with any cop that's see you. But that's it I guess


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> I heard you will just have a conversation with any cop that's see you. But that's it I guess


It's not gonna deter anyone, it's just gonna make you a target to criminals and cops.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Actually Mr it's an 80lb mini xbox that's can penetrate through a phone book and I think 2 inches into ply wood. Very deadly little bow without a doubt


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's gonna be in my backpack.... Lol I'm not gonna walk around with shit openly


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 19, 2015)

Bummer about the not so decent area while nothing Chicago like I can relate where I live.... and wouldnt be surprised if niggas upstairs rob my family(9 Month old, 4 year old, etc.) downstairs.

Perhaps consider a taser and a friendly big dog for the place


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

It doesn't really matter where you live, I heard gangs like to go to rich areas and rob houses there too... That's why I think getting some type self defense is pretty important to anyone. And yeah I have pit bulls and cameras around my pad so that something to feel safe about..I would get a gun but I want a medical marijuana license...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> It's gonna be in my backpack.... Lol I'm not gonna walk around with shit openly


So when someone steps in front of you with a knife, are you going to kindly ask him to let you open your backpack and get you crossbow out, cock it, load it, and take aim?

I dunno, there are better, easier, more practical weapons for self defense.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> It doesn't really matter where you live, I heard gangs like to go to rich areas and rob houses there too... That's why I think getting some type self defense is pretty important to anyone. And yeah I have pit bulls and cameras around my pad so that something to feel safe about..I would get a gun but I want a medical marijuana license...


Whats a medical marijuana license? Like a doctors rec?

How old are you, bro?


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

I understand what ur saying but if it's legal to carry I would still definitely just cause its powerful and small. Even if it's not that convenient in that senario it sure can be in otheres. I have good instincts and I know when someone is about to approach me in a not so friendly manner. Also what if there's a mass shooter I think in that case someome like me could become very handy instantly...


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol I meant medical marijuana card mybad


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2015)

Don’t bring a knife, club, sword, crossbow to a gunfight


----------



## Hierthanu (Feb 19, 2015)

Really, a Crossbow will only get your ass whipped, hurt, killed etc.
If I was worried I'd carry a gun, loaded of course.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Hey bros just wondering if it's illegal to carry a mini crossbow in my backpack for self defense? I live in California btw


I thought this thread was a joke but now I realize you are serious. I can offer no help in this matter.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> I don't want to kill anyone but I believe it's best to be prepared just in case... I live in an area with lots of gangs and I don't want to feel totally fearful of my life without any back up plan... It's the worst feeling to be totally fearfully of ur life. My house was broken into twice by armed robbers and I had guns pointed me for my bike and knifes for my ipods.. Sucks dude


I empathize with your predicament. As a solution consider what advice a Real Estate agent might give. 

Relocation, relocation, relocation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Really, a Crossbow will only get your ass whipped, hurt, killed etc...


....or you'll put your eye out


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> I would get a gun but I want a medical marijuana license...


you can't put those words any more clear and truthful. I should have boughts guns before my years of being a patient


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 19, 2015)

So you are telling me....a 14 yr army vet ....has a red card. ...yet I can't buy a shotgun. ...I've handled more weapons in my life than you guys have rubbed ur dicks or pussies

This will become a big issue when I go to buy one 


Or have someone buy one for me


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nah dude I know it's lame, the government classes weed in same catagory as heroine with no medicinal value..... It's Fuked up cus that's a straight lie, I wanted to join the Marines but my love for weed... And it's just not right to have to obide by such non-sense laws. Just to keep the drug wars and big pharmaceutical companies going that make the big cash all for their own greed.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

But if could carry a crossbow and I still don't yet if its legal, it would be pre-cocked and all I would have to do is whip it out pull an arrow out my pocket, put it in, then I could shoot a bolt every 3 secs at 165fps over a 100 foot long effective range with 12lbs of kinetic energy. It will do in my opinion


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2015)

It might not be illegal own it's own, but if you aren't a legal patient and get caught with weed and a weapon it could turn into bigger charges.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> But if could carry a crossbow and I still don't yet if its legal, it would be pre-cocked and all I would have to do is whip it out pull an arrow out my pocket, put it in, then I could shoot a bolt every 3 secs at 165fps over a 100 foot long effective range with 12lbs of kinetic energy. It will do in my opinion


Crossbows are cool looking. Bad ass. I own one. But, at the end of the day, I think it would be a fine tool for hunting meat should the apocalypse come someday. I just don't think its a very effective weapon. Maybe for a short range snipe, but overall I think it's like a knife in a gun fight. I would not carry that shit. Your just drawing attention to yourself. IMO


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2015)

And honestly, in most self defense situations, you'll be withing 4-6ft of your attacker, even if they have a gun, a knife would be your best bet..and some big balls to go after them. I've only been in one situation where a gun was pulled, was at a party and the gun owner was extremely intoxicated( older guy on heavy meds because of advanced terminal cancer, along with rec drugs and alcohol)..no one knew he was carrying. Luckily there were a bunch of people around and one of my friends managed to grab the gun out of the guys hand as he pulled it out..one of those situations that went down in 5 seconds but it all went down in slo-mo.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So you are telling me....a 14 yr army vet ....has a red card. ...yet I can't buy a shotgun. ...I've handled more weapons in my life than you guys have rubbed ur dicks or pussies
> 
> This will become a big issue when I go to buy one
> 
> ...


I know you have not handle more weapons than I have dick.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks weed for noting that about getting stopped with weed and weapon, I'll be sure to only carry one at a time. Also grow I understand your concern but I shouldn't draw any attention with it inside my backpack, so I'm good there. As for relocating that's not an option right now as I'm only 20 and half-way through my GED test. And after I get my GED idk what's next i guess flippin burgers until I get some exp to do something else... But that's another story, and like I said I know crossbow is outmatched to guns but nonetheless it's lethal and can kill... That's just my 80lb crossbow there's xbows that can literally shoot through steel doors, I want one of those for home defense... Also I forgot to mention that I want to get some kevlar body armor soon too which i could be wearing under my shirt without it being burn... Most gang members I don't think have body armor...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2015)

Yup, you gotta be trolling...had me for a second there.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 19, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Yup, you gotta be trolling...had me for a second there.


I was like.... Then I was kinda like.... Eventually I was like this thread is just as legit as 99% of the other threads round here.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Haha nah but u guys got me thinking a shotgun would not be a bad idea.... I realized I am screwed if I miss that first shot and I could always move to Colorado if I wanted a MMJ card... Hmm mm I don't know... What u guys think shotgun or MMJ card?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 19, 2015)

shotgun first then mmj card

not like you'll need to surrender the firearm after becoming patient MMJ


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Haha nah but u guys got me thinking a shotgun would not be a bad idea.... I realized I am screwed if I miss that first shot and I could always move to Colorado if I wanted a MMJ card... Hmm mm I don't know... What u guys think shotgun or MMJ card?


*THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED BRU!
*


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Couldn't I face a possible a prison sentence if I use a firearm with a Marijuana card in self-defense? I heard feds were cracking down on Medical Marijuana patients form somewhere.. But yeah a shotgun is a must for the house. Might still carry that crossbow tho lol..


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Haha nah grow no thanks that's looks too devastating lol, I doubt its legal...


----------



## Hierthanu (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Thanks weed for noting that about getting stopped with weed and weapon, I'll be sure to only carry one at a time. Also grow I understand your concern but I shouldn't draw any attention with it inside my backpack, so I'm good there. As for relocating that's not an option right now as I'm only 20 and half-way through my GED test. And after I get my GED idk what's next i guess flippin burgers until I get some exp to do something else... But that's another story, and like I said I know crossbow is outmatched to guns but nonetheless it's lethal and can kill... That's just my 80lb crossbow there's xbows that can literally shoot through steel doors, I want one of those for home defense... Also I forgot to mention that I want to get some kevlar body armor soon too which i could be wearing under my shirt without it being burn... Most gang members I don't think have body armor...


Seems like I've heard they are in the process of passing law that makes it illegal for common people to own Kevlar vest so you better buy quick,
I would suggest you take your Pistol Crossbow to a firing range with a buddy that owns a real Pistol, due some competition target practice just between the two of you. Your buddy can start with his pistol holstered and you have your cocked crossbow in your backpack, I would just like to know how many bolts you get off before he unloads.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Haha nah grow no thanks that's looks too devastating lol, I doubt its legal...


That's the rhino fire ELITE bro! Be done nerfed a mofo so furious and hard, dude will drop his 9 or whatever and start hollarin for mummy.


----------



## Dadioski (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Couldn't I face a possible a prison sentence if I use a firearm with a Marijuana card in self-defense? I heard feds were cracking down on Medical Marijuana patients form somewhere.. But yeah a shotgun is a must for the house. Might still carry that crossbow tho lol..


I think you have some bad info. Just because I have a card does not mean all my other rights are given up.
Not sure what the laws are there but Oregon ruled you can own a Concealed Weapons Permit and Medical MJ card. Makes sense as do they do not stop people with other scripts from getting their CWP.
Crossbow is going to get you in trouble, you be shooting from a distance when more than likely you could have run. 
Nothing beats a nice razor sharp knife or oak walking stick for close Self D. Good luck.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

I couldn't find any news on that through Google, but I doubt its true or wouldn't happen. It's only for small arms if anything they would ban 4a or 5a vests but it won't happen cause its proven that vests save lives and anyone has a right to own one, besides felons.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks savage dude loll I think all you need to do is give a warning shot with that thing


----------



## Hierthanu (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> I couldn't find any news on that through Google, but I doubt its true or wouldn't happen. It's only for small arms if anything they would ban 4a or 5a vests but it won't happen cause its proven that vests save lives and anyone has a right to own one, besides felons.


Found this but I don't know what Type 3 is?

HR 378, dubbed the _Responsible Body Armor Possession Act_, would make it illegal for civilians to own “enhanced body armor” such as helmets, shields or armor plates that meet or exceed Type III protection. The bill would exempt law enforcement officers and other government officials.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dadioski said:


> I think you have some bad info. Just because I have a card does not mean all my other rights are
> 
> 
> Dadioski said:
> ...


 Here in Cali though Dadio Im pretty certain that at least from what I googled that you if your a current medical marijuana user the dealers will ask you if you use marijuana and you have to reply honestly or if the cops busts you, thats a felony... I'm not sure but maybe you can get around that through gun shows tho, buying from private citizens where their not required to do background checks


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Found this but I don't know what Type 3 is?
> 
> HR 378, dubbed the _Responsible Body Armor Possession Act_, would make it illegal for civilians to own “enhanced body armor” such as helmets, shields or armor plates that meet or exceed Type III protection. The bill would exempt law enforcement officers and other government officials.


Ahhh yeah found it thanks yea that's sucks I guess if it passes. Definitely makes me want to get that first now though even if it's illegal... Well that's if it passes but nah it doesn't include kevlar only high-performance armors...


----------



## Dadioski (Feb 19, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Here in Cali though Dadio Im pretty certain that at least from what I googled that you if your a current medical marijuana user the dealers will ask you if you use marijuana and you have to reply honestly or if the cops busts you, thats a felony... I'm not sure but maybe you can get around that through gun shows tho, buying from private citizens where their not required to do background checks


Wow man makes no sense, all the booze, prescriptions and guns you want, but no reefer and guns. Well I ain't giving up that right, for sure. It's not fair or constitutional. Oregon ruled correctly there, thank goodness. Fuckin idiots.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 20, 2015)

highland420 said:


> Haha nah but u guys got me thinking a shotgun would not be a bad idea.... I realized I am screwed if I miss that first shot and I could always move to Colorado if I wanted a MMJ card... Hmm mm I don't know... What u guys think shotgun or MMJ card?


what's the point of getting a MMJ card in a recreational legal state? does it afford you some extra benefits? I've been looking at southern CO to relocate, but I want to wait a couple years and see how the influx of potheads moving there affects the state as far as housing/jobs/etc. The initial financial boom they are seeing is going to taper off and stabilize as the novelty wears off.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Found this but I don't know what Type 3 is?
> 
> HR 378, dubbed the _Responsible Body Armor Possession Act_, would make it illegal for civilians to own “enhanced body armor” such as helmets, shields or armor plates that meet or exceed Type III protection. The bill would exempt law enforcement officers and other government officials.


This shit pisses me off. It's just them getting their ducks in a row so that the citizenry has no defense against the government. F'em. I'll buy illegal shit they don't know about and keep it well hidden..F'em.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> what's the point of getting a MMJ card in a recreational legal state? does it afford you some extra benefits? I've been looking at southern CO to relocate, but I want to wait a couple years and see how the influx of potheads moving there affects the state as far as housing/jobs/etc. The initial financial boom they are seeing is going to taper off and stabilize as the novelty wears off.


Much reduced price.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

CA has no rules against it.

1 - get CCW permit (not easy)
2 - get MMJ card

The two are not connected at all. As far as using firearms to protect a legal grow? It happens.
And the punks get killed. The DA will not charge the home owner. They always say, they are investigating, but it comes to nothing if it was a lawful killing, in a home invasion. It nothing to do with pot. The punks could have been after the jewelry for all DA cares.

We have Castle Doctrine.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> This shit pisses me off. It's just them getting their ducks in a row so that the citizenry has no defense against the government. F'em. I'll buy illegal shit they don't know about and keep it well hidden..F'em.


You can get this stuff and hide it for defense against the govt.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 20, 2015)

Doer said:


> Much reduced price.


I just started looking into it..only diff i see is 20-25% tax on rec, 10% on med, which isn't that big of a deal, at least for me..you'd be saving around at least $30/z. Personally I'd be willing to pay extra to not register with another government agency..stay under the radar as much as possible.

what's it cost to register for a MMJ in CO?..I know here it'll end up costing you a few hundred, with registration payments, doc visits for rec's, etc. so a few hundred up front, and get a discount or a few hundred extra over the course of the year. Seems to be a wash to me, except like i said with MMJ, it's just another record the gov has on you.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just started looking into it..only diff i see is 20-25% tax on rec, 10% on med, which isn't that big of a deal, at least for me..you'd be saving around at least $30/z. Personally I'd be willing to pay extra to not register with another government agency..stay under the radar as much as possible.
> 
> what's it cost to register for a MMJ in CO?..I know here it'll end up costing you a few hundred, with registration payments, doc visits for rec's, etc. so a few hundred up front, and get a discount or a few hundred extra over the course of the year. Seems to be a wash to me, except like i said with MMJ, it's just another record the gov has on you.


We don't register in CA. The govt has no idea who are the MMJ holders. That is a doctor/dispensary thing only, unlike many other States. If questioned by the Law about your holdings, show the card. It has a number registered in a non-govt database. You put in the number and it says YES/NO to validity.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 20, 2015)

Doer said:


> CA has no rules against it.
> 
> 1 - get CCW permit (not easy)
> 2 - get MMJ card
> ...


On the CCW permit in my state it specifically asks if you are a current user of marijuana,coke,heroin,etc. 
So if you tell the truth..you don't get a license..if you lie, it COULD turn into a legal issue( perjury?) they get you coming and going.
and the kicker is i know 2 people licensed to carry who are on prescription anti psychotics, both of whom have had some pretty bad episode when they weren't taking their meds correctly..scary.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> On the CCW permit in my state it specifically asks if you are a current user of marijuana,coke,heroin,etc.
> So if you tell the truth..you don't get a license..if you lie, it COULD turn into a legal issue( perjury?) they get you coming and going.
> and the kicker is i know 2 people licensed to carry who are on prescription anti psychotics, both of whom have had some pretty bad episode when they weren't taking their meds correctly..scary.


You get your CCW first, you lie about all the intrusive questions as usual. You don't admit to using to get a job,do you? Of course not. But, you have to stand a background check and they call your references. If no one rats you, it cannot be proven. IAC, get that first, lie as little as possible, and then get the MMJ?

MMJ is not considered "drug use."

It is a bit moot, however. Even if you are in Riverside Co., like my Doctor friend, you have to have a real need, like working the Emergency Room at midnight.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

BTW, CA has very interesting weapons laws. There are a lot of weapons banned , all together.
- crossbow of any size (only for hunting with Permit)
- blow darts (paintball blowguns OK)
- butterfly knifes
- etc

But, "deadly weapon" is anything you use as a weapon....even a rolled newspaper.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Feb 20, 2015)

If its for protection I think you could do much better......like a sharp stick or a sling shot both of which could be more handy in a confrontation than a mini crossbow.
One fall back if you have no weapon is CRAZY most people don't fuck with crazy people.
So ditch the crossbow and get a nice sharp stick and if that doesn't do it for you start practicing your best crazy !


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 20, 2015)

Crazy has worked for me at least twice. In school i had someone threaten me with a razor blade, i was like wtf are you going to do with that? i grabbed another razor, there was a box of then there( voc tech school..which explains alot right there.lol), and cut myself a bunch of times, "if i do it to myself, you think i give a shit about you cutting me?" Later, I had this punk pull a knife on me in a bar, i took my knife out of my pocket, threw it to the side, put a crazy smile on my face, looked him in the eye and just said "you better make the first one count, casue i'm going to disembowel you, alive, if it doesn't ." he backed down pretty quick.
Come to think of it, the people i roll with, we're all a little crazy, makes me remember the time my best bud got sucker punched in the face, he turned looked at the guy, called him a pussy, then punched himself in the face giving himself a bloody nose..lol..same guy that had a gun put to his head and all he wanted was to know what type of gun it was and if he could hold it, ended up becoming fairly good friends with the guy that pulled it on him because of how he handled it..


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

If that happened, (I like the ruse,) but I would smack that guy in the jaw with his own gun if I talked him out it. You can't put a gun to my head and go un-punished if I have any say.

Bullies count on you backing down, so they don't expect, after my little ruse of allowing fear to cross my face. When I see that on their face boom, I deliver the hardest kick in the balls I can bring. Or perhaps it is the hardest open handed slap I do to his face.

That shit is not funny to me. The Fight Club aspect? I never thought of that, but is a good one.


----------

